# Fishing the beach front June 2018 Blind Pass Rd Florida



## redfish8411 (Mar 27, 2014)

We have a good friend that owns a condo off a little Sarasota bay and I wanted to see What is some good lures to use on the beach front off of Blind pass rd.? Also what a good rod and real combo to fish the beach all I have is light tackle for the back bays.

Thanks


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Light tackle is fine for beach or pass snook, trout, or reds. Dudes in that area go nuts about live bait, like greenbacks or shrimp. Anything that immitates those will work fine. Skitterwalks, spoons, jigs.. it's all good.


----------

